# Coding Order



## bill2doc (Apr 26, 2010)

Does the order of the codes make a difference.  One biller suggests 
99214
81000
76942
76872
53850
54055

While I thought it can be 
53850
76842
76872
54055
99214
81000

Highest to lowest relative value????  HELP!!!


----------



## scCodeRite (May 4, 2010)

If this is being done in the office. In order to receive payment for the office visit you would need to code the 99214 with a 25 modifier and then post the other procedures on the claim lines according to the RVU's. Hope this helps


----------

